# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Craftsteak Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Hồng kông

## Meoluoi9x

Đến với nhà hàng Craftsteak, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc biệt thơm ngon nhưng không hề phức tạp trong bầu không khí tinh tế và thoải mái. 

Nhà hàng sử dụng chủ yếu các  vật liệu bằng gỗ như bàn ghế, tủ, lối đi..., tường gạch thô sơ. Các cốc thủy tinh lớn được đặt trên các bàn ăn. Trên các tường nhà được treo nhiều bức ảnh đen trắng về chủ đề đất nước và con người Mỹ trong thời kỳ đầu. Chính những nét đơn sơ ấy tạo cho không khí nhà hàng một cảm giác ấm cúng thân thuộc như du khách đang ở nhà chính mình. 

Thực đơn nhà hàng cho phép du khách lựa chọn rất nhiều món ăn theo sở thích như từ các miếng thịt, cá, hải sản và rau tươi ngon sau đó chế biến theo nhiều phương thức khác nhau và được bày biện rất đẹp mắt. 

Du khách có thể lựa chọn một trong những món được coi là đặc sản của nhà hàng như thịt nướng ăn kèm nước chấm hoặc nước sốt được pha chế theo công thức đặc biệt. 

Nhà hàng mở cửa cho bữa trua từ 12:00 đến 15:00 và bữa tối từ 18:00 đến 23:00.




> Craftsteak Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Hồng Kông
> 
> Địa chỉ: 29 Elgin Street, Soho, Central, Hong Kong, Hong Kong


Theo chodulich

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng cũng đẹp nhỉ

----------

